# Xtreme-g Modded Forceware 91.47-ad X86 And X64



## Nyana (29. August 2006)

Sheint ja hier meine eigene Spielwiese zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okay, nachdem ich je bereits Gamer optimierte ATI Treiber gepostet hatte hier der Gegenpart für die NVidia Jünger:

Tweaks R Us hat das von Asus veröffentlichte Forceware 91.47, welches eigentlich für Quaddro Karten vorgesehen war auf alle gängigen Nvidia Karten umgemodded um mit speziellen DVD Tweaks für die Video Fans aufgewertet die noch nicht in jeder Forceware Version seitens Nvidia implementiert wird.

Sicherlich ist es immer wieder Geschmackssache und subjektives Empfinden, welchen Treiber man letztendlich verwendet, aber einen Blick ist der 91.47-AD allemal wert !!!


----------



## Crowley (29. August 2006)

Klingt ja abgefahren. Ich werds mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Draxor (30. August 2006)

Also der 91.47 AD ist doch nur für Laptops oder seh ich das falsch.
Ansonsten finde ich nur einen 91.45.

EDIT: Ok hab den richtigen 91.47 AD gefunden, vielen dank für die Info, bin ziemlich zufrieden bisher damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (30. August 2006)

Der 91.47 ist ein Release von Asus nicht von Nvidia !!!
Tweaks R Us hat den für alle gängigen Karten lauffähig gemacht un um die DVD Enhancements erweitert.
Installation: Nvidia Drivers deinstallieren > Reboot > XG 91.47 installieren. Auf meiner 7800GS+ läuft der astrein.

*Direktlink*: http://www.tweaksrus.com/index.php?option=...95&Itemid=1


----------



## Draxor (30. August 2006)

Jo wie gesagt habe den richtigen von denen gefunden, läuft auf meiner XFX 7900 GTX auch einwandfrei.


----------

